# GROUNDHOGS!



## cobainrockr (Dec 23, 2004)

I have a bit of a groundhog problem and i was wondering if i could just put a foothold trap right in front of the groundhog's hole. Or if i use a live trap, what should i bait it with?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Apples, carrots, and lettuce are all good choices for bait. Alfalfa can also be good.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

try some soy beans


----------



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

A body gripper right in front of the den entrance wouid work well i think but you would have to check your regs to make sure its legal and if you set a live trap spray it down with apple juice


----------



## goose111 (Jul 30, 2008)

I find a 22 viper works very well or I guess carrots if your in town, or plant some cucumbers and trap them there they ate all mine last year....................................................................................... .........................................................................................................
do you know what Peta stands for PEOPLE who EAT TASTY ANIMALS
THANKS BR


----------



## cobainrockr (Dec 23, 2004)

thanks guys


----------



## BanditBuster (Sep 23, 2008)

I always catch'em in dirt hole sets with fox urine in them.


----------



## cobainrockr (Dec 23, 2004)

TN Trapper said:


> A body gripper right in front of the den entrance wouid work well i think but you would have to check your regs to make sure its legal and if you set a live trap spray it down with apple juice


yep. i caught two groundhogs with body grips, and one with a homemade snare. those guys are really tough.


----------



## davehiles (Aug 22, 2008)

When I am trapping Groundhogs for people I just use Marshmellows they also sell commercial lure for them as well. Apples is also a great choice but if there are rabbits you might end up with a pile of them before the hog!!


----------

